# Vermont Beekeepers Winter Meeting



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

The VBA will hold their winter meeting at Barre VT on January 29, in conjunction with the Vermont Farm Show. Our speakers this year will all be part time beekeepers. Included on the agenda will be Beesource's own "Maine Beekeeper" Erin Forbes.

Winter Meeting Agenda (Also Attached as a Word Document)
8:30-9:30: Setup, Registration, & Refreshments
9:30-11:00: Business Meeting
11:00-12:00: IPM Approach to Varroa Control, Russ Aceto
12:00-1:30: Pot Luck Meal (Please Bring a Dish to Share)
Gadget Award & Honey Cooking Contest
1:30-3:30: "Maine-iac Beekeeping," Erin Forbes++
Vermont Master Beekeeper Program, Bill Mares 
VBA Library, Valarie Wilson
VBA Mentoring Program, Gib Geiger
3:30: Adjourn


----------



## bikebum3 (Aug 10, 2008)

*New Beekeeping Club In Montana*

SIR/MADAM:

I am presently attempting to organize a new beekeeping club for western Montana. As I have absolutely no experience with this kind of endeavor, could you please give me some basic advice, tips, and information as to how this should be accomplished? Thank you very much. Please RSVP to my email address below.

Yours very truly,

Douglas Stream
[email protected]


----------

